

Founder Soup: Stanford and Andreessen’s New Startup Generator - FredBrach
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/28/founder-soup/

======
rfurmani
I was at this event and it was quite an interesting way to see what kinds of
ideas people are working on and what kind of help they need. There were 50 or
so elevator pitches and a chance to speak with the presenters afterwards
(which was useful since some of the ideas seemed a bit useless until you
actually spoke with the founders face to face)

------
j2labs
I can't wait until we have the abstract startup factory factory factory.

------
izak30
Where do people hear about this kind of thing in advance? I'm new to the area
and trying to get plugged in, but it's hard to figure out what's worthwhile
and what's a waste of time.

~~~
SkyMarshal
This particular event appears to have been for Stanford students only and
apparently not widely advertised, but you can keep up with the public events
in the area with a couple sources:

Meetup.com, Stanford Engineering's public mailing lists, your local network of
Stanford students and alums that you cultivate, and if you're near Stanford,
actually spend time on campus. The Huang Engineering Center has bulletin
boards downstairs and an electronic one upstairs outside the Terman Library
entrance with a lot of these announcements. Sign up for their mailing lists as
well.

<http://lib.stanford.edu/englib>

<http://events.stanford.edu/byCategory/22/>

<http://soe.stanford.edu/visit/huang_center/index.html>

<http://soe.stanford.edu/about/index.html>

<http://www.facebook.com/stanford.engineering>

<http://twitter.com/stanfordeng>

~~~
izak30
Sincerely, Thank you.

~~~
SkyMarshal
oh and a few more, even better:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/>

<http://bases.stanford.edu/>

<http://startx.stanford.edu/>

I got tix to a very cool, sold out Peter Thiel presentation this past fall
from BASES, and heard about but missed the Marc Andreesen presentation via
Ecorner.

------
whichdan
What would it take to make Veebot not look like a horrifying machine to anyone
with "needle phobia"? Maybe if it automatically dispensed candy when it was
finished?

------
pnmahoney
ps, hosted at stanford? yes. stanford's program? no.

